# Colt Detective special hands



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , I need two hands for my Detective specials does anyone have a source ??please post , zorrotumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

umm..I don't think I"m understanding what you are asking for.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> umm..I don't think I"m understanding what you are asking for.


He needs a specific part of the trigger mechanism DJ.

Have you tried Brownells or Numrich?


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi guys , I am seeking a new part , this part revolves the cylinder each time the hammer is pulled back or when the trigger is pulled , zorro:smt023


----------

